# Californians: This will affect you...



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

There is a senate bill going through the California legislature that would increase the sales tax on tobacco, cigars included. They are slowly making cigars impossible to smoke with incremental taxes and so-forth. If you could write your state senator and tell them to oppose the tax increase, all the better.

The Cigar Rights of America is sponsoring this campaign.

The web page for the sample letter is on Cigar Rights of America. I can't post the link because I don't have enough messages here to get that privilege. Look for California Senate Bill 768 on CRA.

Thank you for you help, and *spread the word*.

-Jim


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

California: Speak out Against Tobacco Tax Increase!

there you go


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I sent my letter.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Thank you, Isaac for posting the link.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Hey Jake, (and all who read this) I am wondering if you got a response from your senator. I believe it is Jim Beall (?). I sent the email to my senator, Marty Block. He replied the next day with a form letter asking me to access his web page and fill out a form email describing why I wished to contact him. I filled out the form and submitted it. That was 3 days ago. I haven't heard back... 

I am going to follow up with Senator Block. I will give him 7 days to respond.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just sent my letters. Hopefully they will listen.


----------



## EnjoyTheCigar (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't understand why they want to tax things that we enjoy. It affects no one but us, why try to deter us from enjoying.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Just one of the many reasons I'd never live in California. Good luck to you guys though. Hopefully the elected officials will listen and rethink the tax increase.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Screw them and all there taxes, I will just continue to buy online,which is great for me but not so great for the local b&m, but he's a price gouger anyway so oh well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Such a beautiful state, but such misguided government. Saddest part is, it's ALWAYS been that way...


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Such a beautiful state, but such misguided government. Saddest part is, it's ALWAYS been that way...


But it's never been worse! It's a beautiful, oppressive state. I grew up here, and at some point I realized that you pay a premium for having forrest, flatland, desert, beach, and city... that premium is your freedom.


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Just one of the many reasons I'd never live in California. Good luck to you guys though. Hopefully the elected officials will listen and rethink the tax increase.


Our current Gov. didn't work the first time around... but we thought we'd try him again. These people VOTE for the highest taxes they can get.


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

EnjoyTheCigar said:


> I don't understand why they want to tax things that we enjoy. It affects no one but us, why try to deter us from enjoying.


Because they're like NANNY'S! They actually think that they can think for you better than you think for yourself. We should feel insulted.


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

dutchjim said:


> There is a senate bill going through the California legislature that would increase the sales tax on tobacco, cigars included. They are slowly making cigars impossible to smoke with incremental taxes and so-forth. If you could write your state senator and tell them to oppose the tax increase, all the better.
> 
> The Cigar Rights of America is sponsoring this campaign.
> 
> ...


You're the MAN, Jim! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I wrote my congresscritter a few months ago about cigar rights. The response was he'd "look into it." No further response.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Johnny Z said:


> But it's never been worse! It's a beautiful, oppressive state. I grew up here, and at some point I realized that you pay a premium for having forrest, flatland, desert, beach, and city... that premium is your freedom.


This is an interesting concept, because on a certain level the preservation of natural beauty really does require subsidization on behalf of the citizens.


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This is an interesting concept, because on a certain level the preservation of natural beauty really does require subsidization on behalf of the citizens.


I'll concede to that. I don't oppose all subsidization, I love the environment. However, think the responsibility should come from within the individual, not be mandated. 
This place (California) is so ridiculous, you actually might need to live here for a decade or so to fully understand my personal feelings. That said; my previous statement did end with a healthy amount of sarcasm.

I sense that I should digress and return to the topic at hand.

Much love to all.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Johnny Z said:


> This place (California) is so ridiculous, you actually might need to live here for a decade or so to fully understand my personal feelings.


And that is something I'm not willing to do :biggrin: I'll take your word for it, as I have several friends in Cali who echo your sentiments. Cheers


----------



## Johnny Z (Sep 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> And that is something I'm not willing to do :biggrin: I'll take your word for it, as I have several friends in Cali who echo your sentiments. Cheers


Cheers.


----------

